# problem after update source and build world



## mabadi (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi,

I update my source with cvsup and try to compile and install my new source code. After running succesfully *make buildworld* and *make installworld* and *mergemaster* my mouse and keyboard do not work in KDE and Gnome.


```
hald_enable="yes"
dbus_enable="yes"
```
 are set in my rc.conf.

Please help me.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2011)

Did you update to the next major version? If so, you'll need to rebuild _all_ your ports.

It's also unclear if you also updated your kernel. 

Did you take care using mergemaster? It may have removed the accounts needed for hal.


----------



## mabadi (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank for your answer. Please explain your answer and your purpose. Your purpose is to delete the current user and create a new user?


----------



## mabadi (Jun 4, 2011)

my problem solved with run " pkg_delete -a " and reinstall program with "sysinstall" command . but yet I have a problem with "hald" and "dbus". when I set "dbus_enable="YES"" and "hald_enable="YES"" in rc.conf my mouse and keyboard dose n't work in kde4. but when run this command by hand with below address this problem is solved. /usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus start /usr/local/etc/rc.d/hald start how to automatic this process? anybody can help me? in end sorry for my bad English

My problem is solved by running [cmd=]pkg_delete -a[/cmd] and reinstalling all programs with the [cmd=]sysinstall[/cmd] command. But I still have a problem with hald and dbus. When I set 
	
	



```
dbus_enable="YES"
```
 and 
	
	



```
hald_enable="YES"
```
 in rc.conf, my mouse and keyboard don't work in KDE4. But when I run these commands by hand this problem is solved.

`/usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus start`
`/usr/local/etc/rc.d/hald start`

How to automate this process? Can anybody help me?


----------

